# Which is better, faster or bigger?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a bit confused about the relative merits of using a smaller grain bullet that travels faster, vs. a slower bigger bullet. I am talking here about 9mm. I have read some reports that say a 124gr bullet is a better man stopper than a 147gr bullet, which is slower but bigger. So what is more important, speed or size of the bullet, and why? 

The velocity of my Federal HST's is 1000 at the muzzle with a 147gr bullet. My Hornady XTP's are 1166 at the muzzle with a 115gr bullet. It would seem like the 147gr bullet would do the most damage. Am I missing anything here?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Pistol bullets travel at low velocity, and can generally only reliably damage tissue they physically touch. Thus, we can get a pretty good idea of how much damage they'll do by looking at (a) penetration depth and (b) expanded diameter.

It's generally accepted that we want between 11" and 16" of penetration (some say 14" is max) to reliably hit vital organs. Usually, bullets that expand faster penetrate less. Most modern, premium bullets are designed to penetrate to this depth. You'll probably need to comb the internet for good tests of these particular loads (I'd start at www.greent.com and www.firearmstactical.com). I am unaware of any reliable database of "street" results of shootings. The Marshall and Sanow "OSS study" has been pretty well refuted based on statistical flaws and other serious problems.

Very generally, the heavier bullets will expand a little less but dig deeper, while the lighter bullets will expand a little more and penetrate to a lesser depth. But this isn't always true.

All that said...either load will undoubtedly do an adequate job, assuming you place your shots well. The particular load you choose is almost irrelevant compared to mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling skill, and tactics.


----------

